# transmisor FM super sencillo



## mati_23 (Dic 11, 2007)

hola aki les dejo el esquema del transmisor mas simple del mundo utiliza 6v

la transmisión de FM es bastante estable y la calidad muy buena aunque la frecuencia puede variar según el voltaje y la bobina para 88-108 mhz la bobina debe ser de 5 vueltas de alambre 25 AWG mientras ke para 70-100 mhz la bobina debe ser de 6 vueltas de alambre 25 AWG sin nucleo de ferrita la colocación de núcleo imantado o e ferrita hace ke la frecuencia no se reciba en FM si no en AM usa 6v la colocación de mas de 6v hace que la frecuencia se valla a los 200 o 250 mhz o incluso mas

espero que les sirva funciona de maravilla

chau

ojo la polaridad + es de la resistencia de 1k y la - es del mic -


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola: hace como 5 años lo hice y funciona. Salvo por los 3 dias de lucha con el ajuste del inductor despues el resto ni un problema. 

Con respecto al alcance del transmisor varia mucho... Con paredes en el medio no mas de 25mts. Y al aire libre le podes dar como hasta 50±.

Funcionamiento Gatantizado...

Saludos!


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 13, 2007)

ahora tengo una consulta sobre este circuito

se le pueden kitar las resistencias de 27k y la de 15k?

como amplificarle la potencia?

se puede invertir la funcion osea usarlo como receptor FM?

espero ancioso sus opiniones


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Pregunta zonza.
Donde se alimenta con los 6V?
Y de que diametro la bobina?

Saludos


----------



## mockba (Dic 14, 2007)

¿Qué rango de capacitor variable se utiliza?
Saludos...


----------



## quimypr (Dic 14, 2007)

Che eso es re de oablin pero en blanco y negro jejeje.


----------



## Elvic (Dic 14, 2007)

sencillo  asi es...!
hay mucha información en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/micro-transmisor-fm-2609/
en el cual hablan de este circuito y otros parecidos 

suerT


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 14, 2007)

en la parte a la resistencia de 1k hacia arriba es el polo + mientras ke la parte de abajo hacia las resistencias de 56ohm y la de 15k mas el condensador de 4.7 pF es la -


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 14, 2007)

el rango de capacitor variable (trimmer) es entre 3 hasta 33pF mas recomendable el de color verde claro


----------



## mockba (Dic 14, 2007)

Gracias mati...


----------



## JV (Dic 14, 2007)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Che eso es re de oablin pero en blanco y negro jejeje.









http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm220v/index.htm

A este circuito te referis?

Saludos..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2007)

Creo que a ese mismo se refieren, pero con la diferencia que se le quitó la parte de alimentacion de 220


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 15, 2007)

con respecto al diametro de la bobina es de 1 cm

modifique el circuito para usarse en 6 v le doy las gracias a JV quien subio el diagrama original (por si quieren conectarlo a 220v red domiciliaria)

Quitandole la parte de los capacitores de 1000uF el capacitor de 1.5uF 400v y el zener que se comporta no como un diodo común sino como un transformador de corriente alterna elevador o disminuidor de corriente y tambien la resistencia de 47k si quieren tener 6v a partir de 220v sin un transformador solo kiten la parte del micrófono es muy facil


----------



## JV (Dic 15, 2007)

mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> ...el zener que se comporta no como un diodo común sino como un transformador de corriente alterna elevador o disminuidor de corriente...



 

El zener se comporta como zener, no te entiendo lo de transformador de corriente.

Saludos..


----------



## vicolp19 (Dic 15, 2007)

yo tampoco entiendo mucho sobre el zener...haber si me puedes explicar...pero para mi las resistencias de 27k y 15k y 56 estan dando el punto de trabajo al transistor......disculpen si me equivoco...aun toy estudiando...jejeje....

BYe


----------



## El nombre (Dic 15, 2007)

Buen estudiante. 
Por lo general aquí más de uno usa el transistor saturado y no tiene ni idea como poner un transistor en zona de trabajo y mucho menos como darle estabilidad.
Diossss como me gusta esplayarme ( yo también cometo errores, es de humanos)


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 15, 2007)

si usas el 2n2218 tiene mas alcanze


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 15, 2007)

kakaroto ke alcance puede tener? con el 2N2218?


----------



## quimypr (Dic 16, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> quimypr dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro fijate que en el dibujo original en la esquina arriba a la derecha y abajo a la izquierda hay nodos, cuando no deberian estar porque es un simple dobles del conductor, sino mira cuando dobla justo arriba del circuito tanque. Que observador q soy, ajjajajaj.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Dic 16, 2007)

vicolp19 dijo:
			
		

> yo tampoco entiendo mucho sobre el zener...haber si me puedes explicar...pero para mi las resistencias de 27k y 15k y 56 estan dando el punto de trabajo al transistor......disculpen si me equivoco...aun toy estudiando...jejeje....
> 
> BYe



Si buscas en el foro de fuentes sobre fuentes sin transformador vas a encontrar la explicacion de que hace el bloque formado por el capacitor de poliester, el diodo, el zener, los electroliticos y la resistencia.

Sobre el zener puedes sacar información de:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_diodozener_.asp
http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/semi/diodos/index.php

Todos nos equivocamos, es parte de la vida.

Saludos..


----------



## Korzo (Ene 10, 2008)

Ese circuito no sirve como transmisor de FM, ya que para modular la frecuencia necesitais un Varicap, asi, lo unico que estais haciendo es modular la amplitud en una portadora de banda FM, pero no estais emitiendo en FM, si se cambia el condensador y la bobina del resonante para generar la portadora en un rango de 500 a 1600 KHz, si tendreis un emisor AM que funcionará, y bastante bien, pero no os engañeis, en FM no funciona

Si creeis que me equivoco, o podeis demostrarlo, subid un video en el que se os vea claramente usandolo y demostrandome que funciona.

Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2008)

Yo he hecho como 10 millones de transmisores (hiperbole moderada) y ninguno tiene los benditos varicap! Recuerda que los varicap son para VFO


----------



## mcrven (Ene 11, 2008)

A ver amigo Korzo, pareces tener una gran confusión entre las frecuencias de transmisión, bandas del espectro y los sistemas de modulación.

En cualquier frecuencia o banda del espectro, se puede modular con cualquier método.
Esto quiere decir que, en la banda de 550 ~ 1600 KHz, se puede modular en AM (convenio establecido) o en FM y en PWM, PCM, etc.
En esta banda no se utiliza la modulación FM, debido a que el ancho de banda que se pruduce en cada frecuencia, con este sistema, ocupa uno 50 KHz  y, el ancho total de la Banda de Onda Media es de tan sólo 1050 KHz (apenas 1 MHz). Por lo tanto, sólo se podrían distribuir en la banda, unas 20 emisoras.
El máximo ancho de banda permitido en esta banda, es de 15 KHz (10 para el canal y 5 para resguardo entre emisoras), lo cual permite la distribución de aproximadamente 100 emisoras.

La banda convenida para emisiones en FM comercial (88 ~ 108 MHz) tiene 20 MHz de ancho, por lo cual, podría albergar hasta 400 canales.

La frecuencia de un oscilador de RF depende del tensión de alimentación, del componente LC (circuito resonante) y cuanta capacidad dispersa asociada al circuito. La aplicación de audio a un circuito oscilante, en cualquier punto, hará que la frecuencia base se desvíe. En el caso del circuito publicado, se aplica audio al par de Rs que determinan la polarización del transistor, por lo cual se producirá un desvío de la frecuencia central fijada, O sea FM, Modulación de Frecuencia.

Para modular en AM (Amplitud Modulada), nunca se aplica audio al oscilador. Este se aplica directamente al amplificador final, con una potencia considerable (W audio = W RF / 2) con lo cual se logra que varíe la potencia del TX hasta en un 50% de su valor total. El oscilador de un TX modulado en AM queda separado del amplificador final, por una o dos etapas de amplificador medios, para evitar, entre otras cosas, que el audio aplicado, pueda afectar la estabilidad del Oscilador (generalmente a Cristal).

mcrven


----------



## mcrven (Ene 11, 2008)

Amigo anthony123,

VFO es una contracción proveniente del inglés que significa:

*V*ariable
*F*requency
*O*scilator

O sea Oscilador de Frecuencia Variable.

Se puede variar con:

1.-   Un capacitor variable.
2.-   Un trimmer capacitivo
3.-   Una inductancia variable
4.-   cambiando la tensión de alimentación del oscilador.
5.-   Un varicap: Diodo especial que produce la variación de un capacidad asociada, según una tensión                                                                                                                           aplicada.

Como puedes ver, ningún componente es para un fin específico. Sólo se elige uno y ese, es el que se usa y es el que sirve.

Todo TX de FM requiere básicamente del uso de un VFO (OFV en español), con varicap o sin él.

mcrven


----------



## Korzo (Ene 11, 2008)

Esta bien, mcrven, me quito el sombrero, no habia caido en ello.

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 11, 2008)

Pues a mi me toca quitarme el sombrero tambien ante la amplificadora experiencia de Mario! Saludos


----------



## voluntad (Feb 21, 2008)

se puede hacer con cualquier alambre la bobina? o solo con el que dice en el primer mensaje?


----------



## VichoT (Mar 11, 2008)

Holas.mati_23.



			
				mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> se le pueden kitar las resistencias de 27k y la de 15k?


Nop si lo haces el cto no funcionara.


			
				mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> como amplificarle la potencia?


 le podes poner un amplificador de RF en el foro ahy muchos...


			
				mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> se puede invertir la funcion osea usarlo como receptor FM?


nop nose puede si keres un receptor deberas hacer un cto completamete distinto.

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Al igual que los transmisores, hay muchos esquemas de receptores en la web!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry nu me fije ke el hilo llevava ya 3 paginas.......

Holas.voluntad. la bobina de preferencia es con alambre esmaltado y del diametro calculado aunke para efectos de experimenatcion cualkier diamtro similar te sirve y cualkier alambre tb te sirve pero deves de tener cuidado en ke kada espira quede aislada una de otra si se tocan y hacen un puente elecrito el valor dela inductancia cambia drasticamente, y corres el riesgo de kemar algun elemento asociado...ej el transistor.

BYE!


----------



## forete (Mar 25, 2009)

a ver, yo tengo una duda con la bobina. la frecuencia de un circuito oscilante es 1/(√(LC)) por lo que según los valores de condensador y bobina podemos obtener una frecuencia u otra. Mi duda es si la bobina, en vez de hacerla artesanalmente, podemos comprar una bobina con unos valores prefijados y comprar también un condensador variable para adecuar la frecuencia que queramos.


----------



## forete (Mar 26, 2009)

ya que nadie me responde, haré la pregunta más concreta. Mi duda es si se puede comprar una bobina en vez de hacer esa casera. Y si se puede comprar, ¿qué valor debería tener?. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2009)

forete dijo:
			
		

> ya que nadie me responde, haré la pregunta más concreta. Mi duda es si se puede comprar una bobina en vez de hacer esa casera. Y si se puede comprar, ¿qué valor debería tener?. Gracias



No entiendo cual es tu problema. Si la frecuencia del tanque LC es f=1/(2*PI*√ (L*C)), y la frecuencia central de transmisión ya la tenés fijada (por ejemplo 90MHz) solo tenes que elegir el valor de la inductancia (bobina) que te guste y calcular con la formula de arriba entre que extremos debe variar el capacitor variable.

El valor de una bobina para FM anda alrededor de los 100 nHy, pero puede ser mas o puede ser menos.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Mar 26, 2009)

De que tipo es el micrófono?


----------



## Richard209 (Jul 12, 2009)

Una pregunta. ¿se puede hacer en protoboard o se tiene que hacer en placa? es que lo quiero hacer sólo en protoboard.


----------



## Ncoola (Jul 27, 2009)

Siento reflotar el post, pero la alimentacion que seria asi?



Y la conexion al microfono (Electrec no?):



PD: Perdon por los dibujos


----------



## Ncoola (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya lo he montado pero.... no recibo señal en mi radio fm... ni silbido ni audio ni nada... he variado el trimer y las espiras (abrirlas un poco y  cerrarlas un poco...pero no funciona!)

Llevo 2-3 horas intentando que funcione..........

Gracias de antemano


----------



## LEO (Ago 11, 2009)

hola a todos. el primer circuito jamás funcionará ya que no tiene realimentacion de colector a base mediante capacitor. probado y comprobado. sería productivo hacerle un preamp al micrófono pero cuidado! deben hacer sus cálculos porque al dejar las resistencias de 15 y 27 k se satura el transistor y el sonido se aprecia con una distorsión enorme. suerte!


----------



## erika_bela (Ago 20, 2009)

Estoy simulando este circuito y otros parecidos que encontre, pero dado los resultados, es como si se modulara en AM dentro del rango de transmision de FM. No se ve el efecto de modular en FM. Es asi ?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2010)

LEO dijo:


> hola a todos. el primer circuito jamás funcionará ya que no tiene realimentacion de colector a base mediante capacitor. probado y comprobado. sería productivo hacerle un preamp al micrófono pero cuidado! deben hacer sus cálculos porque al dejar las resistencias de 15 y 27 k se satura el transistor y el sonido se aprecia con una distorsión enorme. suerte!



el circuito con c entre colector y emisor es el que funciona, lo que pasa es que le falta un capacitor de 1nF en la alimentacion de base a positivo. sin ese cap, simplemente no funcionan los transmisores, y lo digo POR EXPERIENCIA ARMANDO TRANSMISORES. me ha pasado y no funcionan sin ese bendito cap. pero el diseño teorico esta bien...


----------



## lordc (Jun 17, 2010)

Buenas!! una pregunta!! si deseo colocar en vez del microfono un generador de funciones, corrijanme si me equivoco, debo retirar la resistencia de 1k y el microfono y bueno agregar un capacitor de 1uf (aprox), para poder realizarlo, le estoy inyectando una señal de 1 Vpp a 440 Hz, para mi prueba y nada, estoy simulandolo por siacaso.

Gracias!


----------



## jsmont (Jun 22, 2011)

Una simple pregunta... si tengo una alimentación de 9V que resistencia debería conectarle a la alimentación? ya se que es algo bastante básico, pero estoy empezando en esto.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2011)

Una resistencia de 220 ohm basta.

Saludos


----------

